# iPhone - ewig lange Wartezeiten?! Auch bei anderen Handys so?



## Magogan (21. Oktober 2011)

Hiho,

kann mir jemand erklären, wieso jedes Mal, wenn ein neues iPhone rauskommt, es zu Wartezeiten von mehreren Wochen kommt? Ist das auch bei anderen Handys so?

Ich muss z.B. auf mein iPhone noch 3 Wochen warten ...

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Da bei anderen Handys nicht ansatzweise son großer Anlauf (mit Vorbestellung etc) herrscht erübrigt sich die Frage.
Aber das ist auch gewollt, du sollst auf dein Handy warten. Marketing unso.


----------



## Magogan (21. Oktober 2011)

Marketing? Wenn ich ein Handy haben will und weiß, dass es sowieso ewig dauert, bis das bei mir ankommt, werde ich es mir doch eher vorher noch anders überlegen und ein Handy kaufen, was früher ankommt ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Oktober 2011)

da s ist halt so bei apple. das weiß man doch vorher bevor man da bestellt. die dinger sind so überlaufen, das die mit der produktion der millionen phones nich nachkommen


bei anderen etelefonen is der markt ja nicht so begrenzt. entscheidet man sich für android, die genauso viele phones verkaufen wie apple glaub ich, vlt uach mehr, dann hat man die auswahl aus zig herstellern udn modellen, bei apple genau ein model


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

Weil am ersten Wochenende schon 2 Millionen iPhone 4S verkauft wurden. Die Dinger werden Apple einfach aus den Händen gerissen. 

Ich habe am ersten Vorbestellungstag bestellt, allerdings erst am Mittag. Erst heute ist es gekommen. Bei Bekannten, die schon am Morgen bestellt hatten, kam es direkt am Releasetag oder kurz danach. 

Das hat auch nichts mit Marketing/künstlicher Verknappung zu tun. Es werden einfach verdammt viele Geräte verkauft, die Produktion kommt kaum hinterher.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du so lange Wartezeiten hast, dann hast du es zu spät bestellt. Man konnte es ja schon vorbestellen, bevor es offziell zur Vorbestellung freigegeben wurde.
Aber drei Wochen sind ja noch human. Beim iPhone 4 waren es bis zu neun Wochen.


----------



## Haxxler (21. Oktober 2011)

Naja, is ja nicht blöd von Apple. Durch diese Wartezeiten wird der "OMG es muss so toll sein, ich muss es haben"-Hype halt noch mal bisschen mehr geschnürrt. Außerdem können Händler die es vorrätig haben so noch mehr abkassieren. Nach dem Motto: "Nur schwer zu bekommen, deshalb verlangen wir direkt mal 50&#8364; mehr". Klar sind die Teile heiß begehrt, aber ein vernünftiger Hersteller weiß doch ungefähr wie viel er zu Beginn produziert haben muss, um den Markt abzudecken.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das hat auch nichts mit Marketing/künstlicher Verknappung zu tun. Es werden einfach verdammt viele Geräte verkauft, die Produktion kommt kaum hinterher.


Willkommen in der westlichen Marktwirtschaft. Auf Qualität muss man warten. Das warten suggeriert einem unterbewusst Seriösität und Qualität und wird daher bewusst so aufgezogen - das tut auch nicht nur Apple, dieses Verhaltet findet sich schon im Supermarkt.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Naja, is ja nicht blöd von Apple. Durch diese Wartezeiten wird der "OMG es muss so toll sein, ich muss es haben"-Hype halt noch mal bisschen mehr geschnürrt. Außerdem können Händler die es vorrätig haben so noch mehr abkassieren. Nach dem Motto: "Nur schwer zu bekommen, deshalb verlangen wir direkt mal 50€ mehr". Klar sind die Teile heiß begehrt, aber ein vernünftiger Hersteller weiß doch ungefähr wie viel er zu Beginn produziert haben muss, um den Markt abzudecken.



^- This.
Wieviele Produkte hat Apple nochmal genau welche alle so stark zum Release gehyped wurden? Nun das kann man sicher selber ausmalen und das sind nichtnur iPhones. Als würde Apple nicht nahezu genau wissen wieviel sie in der ersten Woche absetzen werden, gerade die Vorbestellungen sind doch auch nen eindeutiges Indiz.

Falls das jetzt nen Doppelpost ist: sorry.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär schneller per post gekommen ^^


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

Ach Leute, das glaubt ihr doch nicht ernsthaft? Bei 3 Wochen Wartezeit überlegt es sich man einer noch mal anders und kauft vielleicht doch was anderes. Das riskiert Apple doch nicht freiwillig. Hype gibt es auch so genug, ohne dass Apple irgendetwas machen muss. 


Natürlich weiß Apple, dass es gewaltig viele Bestellungen hageln wird. Aber die Vorbestellungen und Verkäufe waren beim 4S nochmal deutlich höher als beim iPhone 4, wider aller Erwartungen (die Apple-Aktie ging nach der Ankündigung ja auch erstmal runter, weil keiner gedacht hätte dass derart viele Leute umsteigen/einsteigen, wenn es nur ein Specbump + Siri ist). Da ist eine Wartezeit von ein paar Wochen absolut realistisch und nicht künstlich aus Marketinggründen vorgegaukelt. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Nach dem Motto: "Nur schwer zu bekommen, deshalb verlangen wir direkt mal 50&#8364; mehr".[/font]



So was gibt es bei Apple nicht. Apple legt die Preise für den Handel fest und die sind, wie sie sind. Deswegen darf das Teil auch nicht jeder verkaufen und alles kostet überall gleich viel (in einem Land).


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Das hat mit glauben nicht viel zutun, dahinter stehen nämlich einfache Grundzüge der Wirtschaftswissenschaften


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das hat mit glauben nicht viel zutun, dahinter stehen nämlich einfache Grundzüge der Wirtschaftswissenschaften




Ach, echt. Da erzählst du mir ja was neues. 
Glaub mir, ich kenne mich mit der Wirtschaft durchaus aus. 

Die Fakten sprechen aber eindeutig dafür, dass der Ansturm relativ überraschend kam (siehe oben). Ich möchte mal sehen, wie du eine sofortige Verfügbarkeit eines Produktes hinbekommst, von dem sich am ersten Verkaufswochende 2 Millionen Stück verkaufen.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Digga ist studiere den Scheiß und wirtschaftliches Absatzverhalten durfte ich zu genüge durchkauen. Ob der Ansturm überraschend kam, was aufgrund der Möglichkeit der Vorbestellung in unserem Zeitalter sowieso vollkommen obsolet wird, oder nicht spielt dabei aber garkeine Rolle. Ich musste auch ewig auf mein iPhone 4, ich will dem ja nichts negatives zusprechen aber das ist einfach Masche.


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja schön für dich, "Digga". Natürlich gibt es die Masche, das will ich auch gar nicht abstreiten. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass in diesem Fall künstlich verknappt wird sondern die Verzögerung natürlich ist, aus den oben genannten Gründen. 

Ich weis auch gar nicht wieso wir jetzt darüber streiten, weder du noch ich wissen es mit Sicherheit. Bis hier ein Apple-Manager reinschneit und die entsprechenden Papiere postet wird das auch so bleiben.


----------



## Magogan (21. Oktober 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn du so lange Wartezeiten hast, dann hast du es zu spät bestellt. Man konnte es ja schon vorbestellen, bevor es offziell zur Vorbestellung freigegeben wurde.
> Aber drei Wochen sind ja noch human. Beim iPhone 4 waren es bis zu neun Wochen.


Nein, ich habe es am 10.10. bestellt - eigentlich -, Telekom hatte aber das falsche iPhone gebucht, wodurch erst jetzt das richtige bestellt wurde - also warte ich eigentlich schon seit 11 Tagen ...



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Digga ist studiere den Scheiß und wirtschaftliches Absatzverhalten durfte ich zu genüge durchkauen. Ob der Ansturm überraschend kam, was aufgrund der Möglichkeit der Vorbestellung in unserem Zeitalter sowieso vollkommen obsolet wird, oder nicht spielt dabei aber garkeine Rolle. Ich musste auch ewig auf mein iPhone 4, ich will dem ja nichts negatives zusprechen aber das ist einfach Masche.


Der Telekom-Mitarbeiter meinte, die Telekom hätte 100000 Stück vorbestellt, aber nur 20000 bekommen ...
Ey voll krass diggah das du son scheiß studierst ey!


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Der Telekom-Mitarbeiter meinte, die Telekom hätte 100000 Stück vorbestellt, aber nur 20000 bekommen ...
> Ey voll krass diggah das du son scheiß studierst ey!


Ja. Wie ich bereits sagte. Masche.




EspCap schrieb:


> Ist ja schön für dich, "Digga". Natürlich gibt es die Masche, das will ich auch gar nicht abstreiten. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass in diesem Fall künstlich verknappt wird sondern die Verzögerung natürlich ist, aus den oben genannten Gründen.
> 
> Ich weis auch gar nicht wieso wir jetzt darüber streiten, weder du noch ich wissen es mit Sicherheit. Bis hier ein Apple-Manager reinschneit und die entsprechenden Papiere postet wird das auch so bleiben.



Glauben kannst du in der Kirche.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die wirklich JETZT noch vom Ansturm aufs Iphone "überrascht" worden sind...

Dann arbeiten bei Apple offensichtlich nur noch Vollidioten... die wissen doch ganz genau was sie da veranstalten und welche Auswirkungen dies auf ihre Jünger hat... jetzt wieder so überrascht tun vom großen Erfolg ist totaler Bullshit.

Die Einzige Möglichkeit die es gibt ist, dass denen zwischendrin ein Zusteller oder Teilehersteller abgefackelt ist und es deshalb zu Verzögerungen kommt...


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Oktober 2011)

Warum sollte es Apple anders machen?

Die produzieren doch (fast) absichtlich zu wenig Geräte. Es wird jedes Gerät gehypt, mal "unabsichtlich" in Restaurants oder Tequilla-Bars "vergessen", etc.

Apple könnte sicherlich mehr Geräte herstellen lassen, aber dass wollen sie doch gar nicht. Apple will doch, dass sich jeder Käufer wie "ein kleines Kind" freut, wenn er sein Gerät bekommt.

Es hat auch sehr viel damit zu tun, dass iOS halt nur auf einem Gerät läuft. Nicht wie Android, Phone7, etc.

Bei Blackberry gibt es auch viele verschiedene Typen, dadurch wird das dort aufgeteilt, obwohl es auch nur ein Hersteller ist.


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Glauben kannst du in der Kirche.



Sorry, bin Agnostiker. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dann arbeiten bei Apple offensichtlich nur noch Vollidioten... die wissen doch ganz genau was sie da veranstalten und welche Auswirkungen dies auf ihre Jünger hat... jetzt wieder so überrascht tun vom großen Erfolg ist totaler Bullshit.[/font]




Wie gesagt - eigentlich ist das 4S ja nur ein Spec-Bump mit Siri. Dass mit dem 4S fast (oder sogar wirklich? bin ich gerade nicht sicher) ein neuer Weltrekord bei Verkäufe/Tag aufgestellt wird, war wirklich nur schwer abzusehen. Und ich wiederhole mich, AAPL ist nach der Ankündigung auch erstmal runter weil offensichtlich kaum einer mit einem derartigen Ansturm gerechnet hat. 

PS: Es waren übrigens 4 Millionen Geräte am ersten Wochenende, damit dürfte auch der Weltrekord geknackt sein. 

http://www.apple.com...ur-Million.html

Edit:

Unfassbar, wie ihr anscheinend alle im Aufsichtsrat von Apple sitzt und Insiderinformationen habt. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Apple will doch, dass sich jeder Käufer wie "ein kleines Kind" freut, wenn er sein Gerät bekommt.[/font]



Ich hätte mich durchaus noch mehr gefreut, wenn das gute Stück schon vor einer Woche gekommen wäre. Ich glaube, das geht jedem so. Jetzt kommt ihr natürlich wieder mit künstlicher Verknappung etc., aber ich denke (zufrieden, Deathstyle? Ich glaube es nicht, ich denke es.)  nicht, dass bei 4 Millionen Geräten in 48 Stunden noch künstlich verknappt werden muss.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Es wird jedes Gerät gehypt, mal "unabsichtlich" in Restaurants oder Tequilla-Bars "vergessen", etc.[/font]



Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft immer noch, dass das Absicht war? Aus der Geschichte ist ein netter Gerichtsprozess entstanden. Und Apples Werbung lebt davon, möglichst wenige Informationen über neue Produkte nach aussen dringen zu lassen. Nur so gibt es Gerüchte und Vermutungen. Das ganze neue Gerät vor dem Release zu zeigen ist viel zu brachial.


----------



## Knallfix (22. Oktober 2011)

Für jede Million produzierter IPhone springen 20 Chinesen vom Dach.
Also bestellt euch was vernünftiges.

Knall


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja, eben. Nur wegen den iPhones. Ich bin auch froh, dass außer Apple niemand in China oder sogar bei Foxconn produzieren lässt


----------



## Knallfix (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte an von Naturvölkern in aufweniger Handarbeit hergestellte Buschtrommeln oä, aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen und kompostierbar.
Smartphones braucht! niemand.


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sorry, bin Agnostiker.



Hiess das nicht Appletologist?


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Smartphones braucht! niemand.



Internet auch nicht. Genau so wenig wie Computer. Trotzdem hast du beides.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft immer noch, dass das Absicht war? Aus der Geschichte ist ein netter Gerichtsprozess entstanden. Und Apples Werbung lebt davon, möglichst wenige Informationen über neue Produkte nach aussen dringen zu lassen. Nur so gibt es Gerüchte und Vermutungen. Das ganze neue Gerät vor dem Release zu zeigen ist viel zu brachial.



Und du glaubst, dass bei jedem neuen Gerät von Apple der Prototyp ausversehen irgenwo liegen gelassen wird? (Fast) Jedes mal "vergisst" irgendeiner das neue Gerät. Es wird gemeldet und Apple hat seine Werbung. Apple lebt von Hype, Gerüchten, etc.


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, dass bei jedem neuen Gerät von Apple der Prototyp ausversehen irgenwo liegen gelassen wird? (Fast) Jedes mal "vergisst" irgendeiner das neue Gerät. Es wird gemeldet und Apple hat seine Werbung. Apple lebt von Hype, Gerüchten, etc.



Das iPhone 4 war der einzige Fall, bei dem tatsächlich das ganze Gerät abhanden gekommen ist. Einzelne Ersatzteile aus Asien tauchen immer wieder auf, aber das lässt sich auch schwer kontrollieren. Der Hype und die Gerüchte entstehen schon ganz alleine, ohne Apples Zutun.


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Internet auch nicht. Genau so wenig wie Computer. Trotzdem hast du beides.



Wenn ich hier einhaken dürfte. ^^

Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, wenn man differenziert, könnte man es so sehen, dass man beim Thema Smartphone einfach "einsparen" könnte.
Computer und Internet generell nehmen eine bedeutend fundamentalere Rolle ein - und das auch schon wesentlich länger und in viel größerem Umfang als Smartphones.

Wenn man also von einem Tag auf den anderen sagen würde, wir schaffen die Smartphones zugunsten Chinesischer Sklavenarbeit ab, dann wäre die Welt unter Umständen etwas besser. 
Das bedeutet nicht gleichzeitig, dass man auch Internet und Computer generell abschaffen muss.

Immer an die Differenzierung denken.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Oktober 2011)

Dann müsste man aber auch vieles andere, wie z.B. die meisten Schuhe und Klamotten zugunsten chinesischer Sklavenarbeitern abschaffen und sich nur noch mit selbstgenähten Hanfklamotten kleiden - alles andere wäre doch inkonsequent


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Oktober 2011)

Es liegt auch meistens daran, ob man bei nem Vertragspartner schonmal einen Vertrag hatte oder ob man ein Neuzugänger ist. Wenn du kein Neuling bist, dann ist die Chance, dass du dein Iphone relativ früh kriegst, sehr hoch.
Bei mir war es letztes Jahr so, dass ich, beim iPhone 4, 3 Monate warten musste, da ich ein Vertragsneuling war - mein Vater, der vorher schon Handyverträge hatte, hat es nach 2 Wochen bekommen.. also alles im Rahmen^^


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn man also von einem Tag auf den anderen sagen würde, wir schaffen die Smartphones zugunsten Chinesischer Sklavenarbeit ab, dann wäre die Welt unter Umständen etwas besser.



Absolut. Dann könnten Foxconn und Konsorten erstmal ein paar Tausend Leute entlassen, die dann arbeitslos und nicht mehr fähig ihre Familie zu ernähren wären. Schöne neue Welt  

Ihr vergesst immer wieder, dass Foxconn keine Sklavenorganisation ist. Die Leute arbeiten dort, weil sie es wollen/weil sie Geld bekommen. Im nationalen Vergleich ist Foxconn ein gar nicht mal so übler Arbeitgeber. Die zahlen anscheinend wenigstens verlässlich und im Vergleich mit ähnlichen Herstellern gar nicht _so_ schlecht (für westliche Standards natürlich trotzdem). 



> Das bedeutet nicht gleichzeitig, dass man auch Internet und Computer generell abschaffen muss.
> Immer an die Differenzierung denken.




Deine PC-Komponenten sind also Made in Germany? 
Und so am Rande - es gibt genügend Berufsgruppen, für die ständiger Internetzugang essentiell wichtig ist. Für alle anderen ist es praktisch und oftmals sehr nützlich, wenn auch vielleicht nicht unverzichtbar. Aber das hat man vor 15 Jahren auch noch über das Internet und Computer gesagt.


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

Lieber arbeitslos als Sklavenarbeit verrichten für Hungerlöhne...

Du sprichst von einem sehr hohen Ross herab. Während du darüber jammerst, warum dein iPhone 4S etwas länger Lieferzeit braucht als du anfangs erwartet hast, sind die Leute die das Teil für Leute wie dich zusammen gebaut haben, damit beschäftigt, ihr tägliches Brot zu erbetteln.
Dein überhebliches Foxconn Gequatsche geht einem echt derb auf die Klötze.

Und was willst du mit "Made in Germany" von PC Komponenten? Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben hab?! ^^
Es ging mir um die Differenzierung z.B. von Hardware und Hardware. Du kannst doch z.B. auch zwischen einem Blackberry und einem iPhone unterscheiden, warum also nicht zwischen einem PC und einem Smartphone?


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Lieber arbeitslos als Sklavenarbeit verrichten für Hungerlöhne...
> [/font]




Das kannst du als Deutscher vielleicht sagen. Hinweis am Rande: China ist kein so ein toller Sozialstaat wie Deutschland. 


Blackberrys sind übrigens auch Made in China. Wie gefühlte 99% aller technischen Komponenten. 
Viele davon vermutlich unter weit schlechteren Bedingungen, als es sie bei Foxconn gibt. Vermutlich stammt auch das Mainboard deines PCs aus einer Foxconn-Fabrik.
Und natürlich gibt es zwischen einem Smartphone und einem PC einen Unterschied im Bedarf. Aber wie gesagt - wenn von heute auf morgen auf einmal keiner mehr Smartphones kaufen würde, wäre genau niemandem geholfen. Glaubst du Foxconn sagt dann "Gute Nachricht Leute, ihr könnt heute früher heim, es gibt keine neuen Bestellungen. Macht erstmal 2 Wochen bezahlten Urlaub."?


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das kannst du als Deutscher vielleicht sagen. Hinweis am Rande: China ist kein so ein toller Sozialstaat wie Deutschland.



Ein Chinese würde das auch sagen, wenn er die Wahl hätte.


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2011)

Hat er aber nicht, weil es in China nicht so ein tolles Sozialsystem gibt und er dann seine Familie nicht versorgen könnte. Get it?


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hat er aber nicht, weil es in China nicht so ein tolles Sozialsystem gibt und er dann seine Familie nicht versorgen könnte. Get it?



Nein! Denn damit nimmst du ja billigend in Kauf, dass "es eben einfach so ist". Damit ist deine Haltung zum Thema genau genommen keinen deut besser wie von den meisten anderen Leuten, aber für mich persönlich ist das eine höchst unbefriedigende Haltung wenn du mich fragst!


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Fakt ist aber leider, dass ein Chinese ohne Arbeit gar nichts hat. Arbeitslosengeld ist Fehlanzeige. Bevor das Thema hier aber weiter abdriftet würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns auf eine "moralische Zwickmühle" einigen.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber leider, dass ein Chinese ohne Arbeit gar nichts hat. Arbeitslosengeld ist Fehlanzeige. Bevor das Thema hier aber weiter abdriftet würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns auf eine "moralische Zwickmühle" einigen.



Darauf kann ich mich verständigen, danke


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Darauf kann ich mich verständigen, danke



Nichts anderes habe ich oben gesagt. Aber gut.


----------



## Haxxler (23. Oktober 2011)

Und damit ist das Thema jetzt hoffentlich beendet und wir können zur eigentlichen Frage des TE zurückkehren.


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2011)

Sorry aber ganz im Ernst: Welchen Grund gibt es, auf ein HANDY zu warten? Mit nem Handy kannst Du nichts tun, was Du mit nem PC nicht auch tun könntest, ausser zu telefonieren (relative Aussage!) und das kann man ja mit allen Handies. Vorfreude auf ein Handy hab ich nie verstanden und werd ich nie verstehen.


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sorry aber ganz im Ernst: Welchen Grund gibt es, auf ein HANDY zu warten? Mit nem Handy kannst Du nichts tun, was Du mit nem PC nicht auch tun könntest, ausser zu telefonieren (relative Aussage!) und das kann man ja mit allen Handies. Vorfreude auf ein Handy hab ich nie verstanden und werd ich nie verstehen.


Das ist aber kein AHNDY sondern ein iPhone! Das is was komplett anderes! /Ironie off


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein AHNDY sondern ein iPhone! Das is was komplett anderes! /Ironie off



Wieso Ironie? Ein iPhone ist kein "normales" Handy. Auch jedes andere Smartphone nicht. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Mit nem Handy kannst Du nichts tun, was Du mit nem PC nicht auch tun könntest, ausser zu telefonieren[/font]



Ja. Mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass man das alles unterwegs machen kann. Und ich habe lieber ein kleines Smartphone als ein 13" Notebook dabei, wenn ich unterwegs kurz was im Internet schauen will/muss.


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso Ironie? Ein iPhone ist kein "normales" Handy. Auch jedes andere Smartphone nicht.


Mit meiner Aussage wollte ich auf diesen iPhone-Hype eingehen, sonst hätte ich auch Smartphone geschrieben^^


Naja, hab mit dem iPhone und sonstigen Smartphones nichts am Hut und deshalb bin ich auch schon wieder weg.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Oktober 2011)

wenn man erstmal nen smartphone hat, sind die doch ziemlich praktisch.

google + google maps immer am man zu haben hat sich bis jetzt nicht erst einmal als nützlich erwiesen.


----------



## Davatar (25. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso Ironie? Ein iPhone ist kein "normales" Handy. Auch jedes andere Smartphone nicht.
> 
> Ja. Mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass man das alles unterwegs machen kann. Und ich habe lieber ein kleines Smartphone als ein 13" Notebook dabei, wenn ich unterwegs kurz was im Internet schauen will/muss.


Ok ich frage anders: Ich gehe davon aus, dass Dein aktuelles Handy nicht kaputt ist, sondern prächtig funktioniert und wahrscheinlich auch noch 1-2 Jahre halten wird. Vermutlich besitzt Du sogar das aktuellste iPhone. Welchen Grund gibt es nun, sich auf ein neues iPhone zu freuen? Weder die Technologie, noch die Hardware sind revolutionär neu. Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden iPhone-Versionen ist doch mehr oder weniger nur, dass es schneller ist und eventuell ein Bisschen besseren Empfang hat. Trotzdem sehe ich nun nicht, wie man auf sowas warten kann. Ich sehe nicht mal, warum man sein aktuelles Handy nicht mehr brauchen sollte, wenn eine neuere Version raus kommt. Die Unterschiede sind doch eigentlich relativ marginal oder fehlen mir da wesentliche Infos, die Du mir vielleicht sagen kannst? Ich meine: Was ändert sich für Dich, wenn Du die neue iPhone-Version hast? Die Apps sind die selben, die Bedienung ist die Selbe, wenn ich nicht irre, ist sogar das selbe Betriebssystem drauf, nur ist das Ding halt ein Bisschen schneller. Welchen Grund gibts nun für Dich, darauf zu warten und Dich darüber zu freuen?
Nimm bitte meine Frage nicht als Angriff Dir gegenüber. Ich verstehe nur Deine Situation nicht und möchte gerne nachvollziehen können, warum das so bei Dir ist.


Und zur Korrektur: Smartphones sind auch Handies, da der Begriff "Handy" schlicht für Mobiltelefon steht. Auch Smartphones sind Mobiltelefone, genau so wie Laptops auch Computer sind.


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Mit meiner Aussage wollte ich auf diesen iPhone-Hype eingehen, sonst hätte ich auch Smartphone geschrieben^^
> 
> 
> Naja, hab mit dem iPhone und sonstigen Smartphones nichts am Hut und deshalb bin ich auch schon wieder weg.



Du wirst mir symathisch ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (25. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> , die Bedienung ist die Selbe



Nur ein Wort: "Sprachsteuerung" ;p

es stimmt schon Smartphones sind Handys, aber auch Navigationsgeräte, Kalender, MP3 Player, Computer, neuerdings sogar Portmonee (darf man so schreiben!!!) . Naja whatever ich nutze mein SP auf jeden Fall max. zu 10 % als Handy.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn man erstmal nen smartphone hat, sind die doch ziemlich praktisch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier irgendjemand dafür rechtfertigen muss, warum er sich ein neues iPhone kauft/zur Vertragsverlängerung bekommt. Jeder ist frei in seinem Tun und in seinen Beweggründen. Mein iPhone 3GS wird im Februar auch erst zwei Jahre alt, und trotzdem werde ich mir ein neues Smartphone holen. Warum auch nicht? Gut, es wird wahrscheinlich kein iPhone werden, auch wenn mir der Gedanke gefällt das ich zum Synchronisieren nun nicht zwangsläufig das Kabel herauskramen muss.

Wie dem auch sei... die Handygeneration Smartphone ist mehr als nur ein Mobiltelefon. Sie ist Mitteilungszentrale, Spielkonsole, MP3-Player, Toilettenlektüre und Terminkalender. Und dank der Apps (die es nicht nur bei Apples Geräten gibt) sind die Anwendungsmöglichkeiten fast endlos.

Irgendwie ist es wie damals, noch vor meiner Zeit, als sich jeder fragte wozu man denn diese Computer brauchen sollte. Sie hatten scheinbar in Leben der kleinen Leute keinen Platz. Und heute kann man in vielen Haushalten mehr als zwei PCs finden. Warum sich Smartphones wesentlich schneller verbreiten als die Rechner damals ist auch recht einfach erklärt; unsere technologische Weiterentwicklung ist heute so schnell wie noch nie zuvor. Dadurch haben plötzlich alle ein Smartphone, während der Siegeszug der Heimrechner nur langsam in Fahrt kam.

Warum man aber jetzt lange Wartezeiten für iPhone in Kauf nimmt lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht restlos erklären. Einer der Gründe ist sicherlich, dass viele durch iPod und iPod touch schon ihre sauber gepflegte Mediathek in iTunes haben und somit auch einfach die Apps vom iPod touch auf ihr iPhone übertragen können. Ausschlaggebend dürfte auch sein, dass sehr viele Applekunden von den Geräten überzeugt sind. Mein iPhone läuft seit dem Kauf vor fast zwei Jahren absolut fehlerfrei und ohne Zwischenfälle. Trotz Begegnungen mit den Teppichen und einmal sogar mit den Fliesen im Bad (siehe Toilettenlektüre). Sowas überzeugt natürlich. Ist wohl so ähnlich wie mit Autos. War der Kunde einmal von einem BMW oder Mercedes vollends überzeugt, wird er in der Regel wieder zu einem Auto des selben Herstellers greifen, auch wenn Lieferzeiten von zwei oder drei Monaten anstehen. Andere Hersteller könnten Fahrzeuge unter Umständen sofort liefern.
Aber auch nicht zuletzt Apples durchaus clevere Marketingstrategie trägt seinen Teil dazu bei, dass die Geräte (iPod, iPhone, Mac) so begehrt sind. Künstliche Verknappung, Geheimniskrämerei und eine ansprechende Präsentation locken Kunden an. Hier muss man, wenn man ehrlich ist, den Hut vor Apple ziehen. Die Werbung steht den Geräten wahrscheinlich in nichts nach. Ja nach Standpunkt und Blickwinkel ist die Werbung von Apple vielleicht besser entwickelt als die Produkte.


Gruß,
Saji


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte gerne Sajis vorletzten Satz aufgreifen und weitergehend sagen das die PR Leute von Apple wahre Genies sind (und nicht diejenigen die im Applestore hinterm Schalter sitzen). Sie haben es geschafft um Produkte solch einen Hype zu genrieren das es den Leuten schon fast egal ist wie hoch der Preis ist oder wie marginal die Änderung zum Vorgänger.
Auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch traurig wie leicht man sich beeinflussen lässt


----------



## EspCap (25. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch traurig wie leicht man sich beeinflussen lässt



Ja. Geradezu grauenhaft. Leute geben ihr Geld für Dinge aus, die sie haben möchten. Schlimme Zeit :/


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Oktober 2011)

leute geben geld für dinge aus von denen ihnen eingeredet wurde, dass sie sie haben wollen. das passiert nicht nur bei iCrap sachen, dort wurde aber das prinzip perfektioniert und das kann man nun wirklich nicht abstreiten.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2011)

Das wird jetzt aber sehr engstirnig.


----------



## Jester (25. Oktober 2011)

Ihnen einzureden, ein Produkt zu kaufen, was sie eigentlich absolut nicht wollen, funktioniert nicht.
Ihnen einzureden, dein Produkt zu kaufen, weil es das beste innerhalb einer Produktreihe ist, welche sowieso interessant für den Kunden ist, geht hingegen schon.

Lass den Leuten ihr iPhone, es hat unschlagbare Vorteile. Suum quique.


----------



## EspCap (25. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> leute geben geld für dinge aus von denen ihnen eingeredet wurde, dass sie sie haben wollen. das passiert nicht nur bei iCrap sachen, dort wurde aber das prinzip perfektioniert und das kann man nun wirklich nicht abstreiten.



Für wie blöd hältst du mich eigentlich? Ich kaufe Dinge unbewusst, die ich eigentlich gar nicht haben will? Ist das dein Ernst?

Das war ein absolut bewusster Kauf. Wegen der besseren Kamera, der tollen Sprachsteuerung und auch der höheren Leistung.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt aber sehr engstirnig.






Jester schrieb:


> Ihnen einzureden, ein Produkt zu kaufen, was sie eigentlich absolut nicht wollen, funktioniert nicht.
> Ihnen einzureden, dein Produkt zu kaufen, weil es das beste innerhalb einer Produktreihe ist, welche sowieso interessant für den Kunden ist, geht hingegen schon.
> 
> Lass den Leuten ihr iPhone, es hat unschlagbare Vorteile. Suum quique.



hmm ich hab nicht gesagt das sie das iphone nicht wollen, sondern das ihnen suggeriert wird das sie eines wollen. es wird ein verlangen geweckt wo vorher keins da war. das ist der sinn von von werbung. das gleiche begegnet euch im supermarkt wenn ihr erstmal am bäcker vorbei müsst obwohl ihr nur paar servietten braucht.
und das kann halt apple gut, das ist doch nichtmal negativ gemeint. versteh garnicht wieso ihr mir dafür engstirnigkeit vorwerft.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2011)

Ist immernoch zu allgemein, du sagst also Apple könnte mir auch ein Haus verkaufen, oder ein Auto - weil sie so gut darin sind?
Im Prinzip hat EspCap das schon genauer dargelegt - sie können dich lediglich etwas lenken, dich aber ganz bestimmt nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Naja tear_jerker hat insofern recht, dass einem ständig überall suggeriert wird, man brauche allen möglichen Schnickschnack.
Nennt sich auch Werbung...

Oder Mode... oder Trends...nennt es wie ihr wollt. Damit driften wir aber auf eine Grundsatzdiskussion ab, die nichts mehr mit dem iphone an sich zutun hat. ^^


Ich für meinen Teil hab noch nie in meinem Leben eine App benutzt. Ich wüsste auch gar nicht wie das geht. 
Und brauchen tu ich erst Recht keine.


----------



## EspCap (25. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil hab noch nie in meinem Leben eine App benutzt. Ich wüsste auch gar nicht wie das geht.



App = Kurz für Applikation. Ich bin mir sicher, du hast schon mal eine Applikation verwendet. Wenn nicht bisher, dann jetzt gerade.


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> App = Kurz für Applikation. Ich bin mir sicher, du hast schon mal eine Applikation verwendet. Wenn nicht bisher, dann jetzt gerade.



Klugscheiss Modus bitte abschalten! Ich meinte NATÜRLICH die "Smartphone Apps" wovon hier die ganze Zeit die Rede ist.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es wie damals, noch vor meiner Zeit, als sich jeder fragte wozu man denn diese Computer brauchen sollte. Sie hatten scheinbar in Leben der kleinen Leute keinen Platz. Und heute kann man in vielen Haushalten mehr als zwei PCs finden. Warum sich Smartphones wesentlich schneller verbreiten als die Rechner damals ist auch recht einfach erklärt; unsere technologische Weiterentwicklung ist heute so schnell wie noch nie zuvor. Dadurch haben plötzlich alle ein Smartphone, während der Siegeszug der Heimrechner nur langsam in Fahrt kam.



Das ist Blödsinn. PCs kamen in Fahrt, als Programme wie Word etc. für den Privathaushalt eine echte Erleichterung darstellten, die Leute diese Software von der Arbeit aus kannten und vor allen Dingen die Preise in erschwingliche Regionen rutschten (von erhöhter Bedienfreundlichkeit ganz zu schweigen). Was die Schnelligkeit betrifft, so war es in den '90ern normal, sich jedes Jahr einen neuen Rechner kaufen zu müssen bzw. gleich mehrmals im Jahr aufzurüsten, wollte man tatsächlich ein Gerät haben, mit dem man weiterhin was anfangen konnte, weil die Software der neuesten Generation entweder gar nicht mehr oder nur sehr eingeschränkt lief. 
Demgegenüber gibt es so gut wie keinen Grund, existierende und funktionierende Geräte zu ersetzen, deren Nachfolger so gut wie keine Weiterentwicklung bieten - das ist ein durch Marketing und Statussymbolwahn verursachter "Wegwerfgedanke", der wenig mit "technologischer Neuerung" zu tun hat.

Die Frage, die Davatar da aufgeworfen hat, finde ich übrigens äußerst interessant.


----------



## Saji (25. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn. PCs kamen in Fahrt, als Programme wie Word etc. für den Privathaushalt eine echte Erleichterung darstellten, die Leute diese Software von der Arbeit aus kannten und vor allen Dingen die Preise in erschwingliche Regionen rutschten (von erhöhter Bedienfreundlichkeit ganz zu schweigen). Was die Schnelligkeit betrifft, so war es in den '90ern normal, sich jedes Jahr einen neuen Rechner kaufen zu müssen bzw. gleich mehrmals im Jahr aufzurüsten, wollte man tatsächlich ein Gerät haben, mit dem man weiterhin was anfangen konnte, weil die Software der neuesten Generation entweder gar nicht mehr oder nur sehr eingeschränkt lief.
> Demgegenüber gibt es so gut wie keinen Grund, existierende und funktionierende Geräte zu ersetzen, deren Nachfolger so gut wie keine Weiterentwicklung bieten - das ist ein durch Marketing und Statussymbolwahn verursachter "Wegwerfgedanke", der wenig mit "technologischer Neuerung" zu tun hat.
> 
> Die Frage, die Davatar da aufgeworfen hat, finde ich übrigens äußerst interessant.



Leider hast du es nicht verstanden und zerpflückst einen inhaltlich zusammenhängenden Post. Was soll ich bitte jetzt davon halten?


----------



## win3ermute (25. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Leider hast du es nicht verstanden und zerpflückst einen inhaltlich zusammenhängenden Post. Was soll ich bitte jetzt davon halten?



Du behauptest eine Sache, die eben so nicht stimmt. Die PC-Entwicklung und -Verbreitung ist eben nicht vergleichbar mit der der sog. "Smartphones"; ebenso war der Produktzyklus seinerzeit weit kurzlebiger. Da gehörte nichts "inhaltlich" zusammen, das war eine reine Fehlbehauptung. Und genau das hast Du davon zu halten: Aussagen über etwas getroffen zu haben, von dem Du - wie Du selbst zugibst - keine Ahnung hast, weil nicht selbst erlebt.


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich seh das ähnlich wie tear_jerker. PCs, Autos, Fernseher und andere Luxus-Artikel kauft man auch nicht alle 2 Jahre nach. Grad Smartphones sind im Vergleich zu den normalen Handies ja verhältnismässig teuer, drum verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich sofort das neuste Modell holen sollte, wenns eins gibt. Klar, zwischendurch gibts revolutionäre Veränderungen bei den Geräten, das ist was Anderes, aber meist sind die Unterschiede wirklich gering. Ob ich jetzt bei meinem Handy nen Prozessor hab, der ne Spur schneller ist, ist mir relativ egal. Ob die Kamera 4 statt 3 Megapixel hat ist mir auch wurscht, denn wenn ich wirklich fotografieren will, nehm ich die Digicam. Ob das Betriebssystem nummer 3.4 oder 3.5 ist, who cares? Meist sind die Unterschiede wirklich marginal, trotzdem gibts Leute, die ständig die neuste Handy-Version haben müssen (und die gibts nicht nur bei Apple), obwohl sich kaum was verändert hat. Und ja, doch, ich würde durchaus sagen, dass Leute, die stets die neuste iPhone-Version kaufen, dies hauptsächlich darum tun, weil Apple ihnen einredet, sie sollen dies tun.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Oktober 2011)

Also gibt teilweise riesige Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Betriebssystemversionen! Thetering, Multitouch, widgets etc. pp. das ist nicht immer, aber auch nicht selten so, dass ein neues BS zumindest bei Android sehr viele Verbesserungen mit sich bringt. Der letzte Schritt von 2.2 auf 2.3 war nicht so groß, der nächste auf Version 3 dafür umso größer. 

Ein weiterer Grund für den Wechsel auf ein neueres Model ist die Comunity. Ich bin ein riesen Fan von custom Roms, die von der Comunity entwickelt werden. Wenn diese jetzt zu einem neuen Model "abwandern" z.B. vom SGS zum SGS II wäre das für mich eventuell auch ein Grund mir das Nachfolgemodell zu holen. 

Schön an der Sache ist, dass die Smartphones nicht so viel Wert verlieren und man bekommt sie ganz gut los. In großen Foren gibt es sogar eine Art Tauschbörse und Marktplatz...


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich seh das ähnlich wie tear_jerker. PCs, Autos, Fernseher und andere Luxus-Artikel kauft man auch nicht alle 2 Jahre nach. Grad Smartphones sind im Vergleich zu den normalen Handies ja verhältnismässig teuer, drum verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich sofort das neuste Modell holen sollte, wenns eins gibt. Klar, zwischendurch gibts revolutionäre Veränderungen bei den Geräten, das ist was Anderes, aber meist sind die Unterschiede wirklich gering. Ob ich jetzt bei meinem Handy nen Prozessor hab, der ne Spur schneller ist, ist mir relativ egal. Ob die Kamera 4 statt 3 Megapixel hat ist mir auch wurscht, denn wenn ich wirklich fotografieren will, nehm ich die Digicam. Ob das Betriebssystem nummer 3.4 oder 3.5 ist, who cares? Meist sind die Unterschiede wirklich marginal, trotzdem gibts Leute, die ständig die neuste Handy-Version haben müssen (und die gibts nicht nur bei Apple), obwohl sich kaum was verändert hat. Und ja, doch, ich würde durchaus sagen, dass Leute, die stets die neuste iPhone-Version kaufen, dies hauptsächlich darum tun, weil Apple ihnen einredet, sie sollen dies tun.



Häufig sind das Kinder und/oder Jugendliche, die immer das "neueste" haben müssen.
Und/oder Leute die gleichzeitig zuviel Geld haben, was sie mal lieber sinnvoller ausgegeben hätten. ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Oktober 2011)

Das sich zu solchen Themen immer Leute äußern, die Entschuldigung, wenn ich es so sage keine Ahnung von der Materie haben!


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2011)

Rennt ihr eigentlich auch auf der Straße rum und sagt den Leuten wofür sie ihr Geld ausgeben sollen? Sorry aber was für Samariter müsst ihr sein. Darüber kann jeder seine Meinung haben und man darf das durchaus auch mal anprangern aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut.


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Das sich zu solchen Themen immer Leute äußern, die Entschuldigung, wenn ich es so sage keine Ahnung von der Materie haben!



War das auf mich bezogen?
Wenn ja, woher willst du wissen, ob ich Ahnung von dem Verhalten der heutigen Jugend habe?

Nur weil ich selbst ein fast unwissender in Sachen Smartphone Nutzung bin, heißt das doch nicht, dass ich mich nicht über die Verdinglichung der Gesellschaft aufregen darf oder?




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Rennt ihr eigentlich auch auf der Straße rum und sagt den Leuten wofür sie ihr Geld ausgeben sollen? Sorry aber was für Samariter müsst ihr sein. Darüber kann jeder seine Meinung haben und man darf das durchaus auch mal anprangern aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut.




 Es kommt doch immer drauf an. Dass das niemand auf offener Straße tut, ist wohl klar, sonst würde man denjenigen wohl für verrückt halten.
Ich bin auch kein Samariter, wenn ich feststelle, dass die Verdinglichung der Gesellschaft in den letzten dutzend Jahren enorm zugenommen hat.
Ich will niemandem helfen und niemanden heilen, ich habe nur festgestellt auf welchem Weg sich der Großteil der uns umgebenden Menschen befindet. Natürlich sollte man das hinterfragen und ich finde, dass es auch Wert ist, darüber zu diskutieren, es sei denn es ist nicht Thema des Threads oder trägt nur zum totalen Flamewar bei. 

Aber das Thema hat sich ja hierher entwickelt. Ursprünglich ging es um Wartezeiten für die neuen iPhones. Ist das Thema abgeschlossen, könnte ein Mod hier dicht machen. Andernfalls muss man doch mit der Neuorientierung rechnen und dann finde ich, ist es mein gutes Recht, dieses Thema und meine Meinung dazu zu unterstreichen soviel ich möchte. Ich zwinge niemanden darauf einzugehen.

Und ich sags nochmal, ich würde nie auf offener Straße jemanden darauf ansprechen, wieso auch? Das ist eine völlig andere Situation.

Desweiteren möchte ich betonen, dass ich *niemandem vorschreibe* wofür er sein Geld ausgeben soll. Dein Vorwurf klang so, als täte ich das.
Letztenendes muss es jeder selbst wissen wofür er sein Geld ausgibt. Aber der Stein des Anstoßes waren ja die Beiträge von tear_jerker und Davatar und auch die haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Andernfalls sollte eben jetzt mal ein Mod hier dicht machen.


----------



## ohh (26. Oktober 2011)

was ich nicht verstehe: wenn leute versuchen den kauf eines i phones zu rechtfertigen, was erstens nich nötig ist-jeder kan tun und lassen wie er grad möchte, und zweitens: son i phone is mehr spielzeug und statussymbol als wichtiges tool is, da auch günstigere smartphones das gleiche können.
 also was ich meine: die leut sollten sich nicht selbst in die eigene tasche lügen , das durchaus legitim ist, wenn mans als "spielerei" kauft.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2011)

Er hat sich eigentlich ziemlich direkt auf win3ermute und Davatar bezogen..


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

ohh schrieb:


> was ich nicht verstehe: wenn leute versuchen den kauf eines i phones zu rechtfertigen, was erstens nich nötig ist-jeder kan tun und lassen wie er grad möchte, und zweitens: *son i phone is mehr spielzeug und statussymbol als wichtiges tool* is, da auch günstigere smartphones das gleiche können.



Womit wir bei einer wichtigen Kernaussage angelangt wären. Aber ich lass das mal unkommentiert bevor ich von der versammelten Mannschaft der Smartphone Nutzer in Grund und Boden diskutiert werde. ^^




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Er hat sich eigentlich ziemlich direkt auf win3ermute und Davatar bezogen..



Hat er das? Dann möge er das doch bitte auch entsprechend kennzeichnen. Kein Wunder, wenn es zu Missverständnissen kommt.
Er hat schließlich direkt nach meinem Beitrag geantwortet. Wenn keine anderweitige Erklärung im Beitrag vorhanden ist, kann ich unmöglich wissen, auf wen er sich bezieht.


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2011)

Den Hype um die iPhones verstehe ich auch nicht mehr.
Mittlerweile gehts doch nur noch um den Apfel auf der Rückseite. Featuretechnisch sind andere Smartphones mindestens gleichgezogen, wenn nicht sogar in manchen Belangen besser und zumeist günstiger.
Beispiel Samsung Galaxy S2 und als Neuerscheinung in naher Zukunft das Samsung Galaxy Nexus.
Ich denke aber, dass die Wartezeiten für die iPhone Generationen in den nächsten Jahren geringer ausfallen werden. Es sei denn, die Preise werden ein wenig humaner.


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Er hat sich eigentlich ziemlich direkt auf win3ermute und Davatar bezogen..


Ich will sicher niemandem vorschreiben, wofür er sein Geld ausgeben soll. Eigentlich ists mir sogar ziemlich egal, wofür die Leute hier im Forum ihr Geld ausgeben. Ich wollte nur wissen, aus welchem Grund man immer die neuste Smartphone-Version haben will, da ich das einfach nicht nachvollziehen kann. Es geht mir um das Verständnis des Sachverhalts, nicht mehr. Ich gebe zu, meine Beiträge in diesem Thema sind so verfasst, dass man sie als persönlichen Angriff werten kann, nur sind sie eigentlich nicht so gemeint.
Wenn mir jemand sagt, er sammle Smartphones, find ichs ok, ist zumindest ein Grund. Wenn er das neuste Smartphone kauft und dafür sein altes zu nem guten Preis weiterverkaufen kann, find ich das eigentlich auch noch ok. Was ich aber einfach nicht verstehe ist, wenn Leute (und damit beziehe ich mich jetzt nicht auf eine spezielle Person hier) stets das neuste Smartphone kaufen und zu Hause noch ne Schublade gefüllt mit älteren Smartphones rumliegen haben, die eigentlich alle noch funktionieren würden. Ich will niemandem hier unterstellen, dass er das so macht, aber ich kenne selbst genug Leute von der Sorte, also geh ich davon aus, dass hier sicher auch solche zu finden sind. Und ich hab einfach Probleme mit der Einstellung "stets das Neuste vom Neuen haben wollen". Ein paar frühere Mitstudenten von mir fahren beispielsweise auf der Schiene, dass sie immer die neusten Entwicklungen von Apple (neustes Macbook, neusten iPod, neustes iPhone, etc) haben müssen, auch wenn ihr Zeug noch problemlos funktioniert und eigentlich auch noch recht aktuell sind. Das hab ich auch nie verstanden. Aber so richtig wirklich erklären konnte mir bisher doch irgendwie keiner, warum er das neue Zeug "braucht". Daher suche ich halt immernoch nach der Antwort auf diese Frage. Weil solange mir die keiner beantworten kann, muss ich echt implizieren, dass die Leute schlichtweg von der Werbung dazu animiert werden. Sollte dies wirklich so sein, dann finde ich das dann doch recht arm.


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Weil solange mir die keiner beantworten kann, muss ich echt implizieren, dass die Leute schlichtweg von der Werbung dazu animiert werden. Sollte dies wirklich so sein, dann finde ich das dann doch recht arm.



Wobei das niemals jemand zugeben würde.


----------



## Manoroth (26. Oktober 2011)

apple nimmt meist einfach was bereits vorhandenes, verbessert es geringfügig (wen überhaupt), packt das ganze in n nettes design und verkauft es fürs doppelte.

und es gibt genug beispiele von leuten die sich zum beispiel n ipad gekauft haben einfach nur weil "na dann hab ich eins. brauchen tu ichs net aber es ist toll"


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann jetzt nur von mir reden ..
Bin jetzt Besitzer eines Samsung Galaxy S2 nebst neuem Vertrag. Davor hatte ich ein gebrauchtes LG KM900 Arena. Das neue habe ich, weil mein altes a) nur über Prepaid lief(& keine Mobile Net Flat) und b) weil es net mehr richtig funktionierte.
Und das wird jetzt für mich auch erstmal lange Zeit mein Handy bleiben .. bis zur Vertragsverlängerung(also in 2 Jahren) .. dann mal schauen was man sich dann auswählen kann.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich muss zugeben hier läuft es wohl auf 2 Situationen heraus. Ich betrachte die Debatte aus Sicht eines technisch überaus interessierten, der gerne mit der neusten Technik spielt. Scheinbar gibt es aber wohl doch Leute, die sich solche Sachen aus Statussymbolgründen kaufen oder ähnlichem. Diese Menschen sind mir gänzlich unbekannt. Weder in meinem Freundeskreis oder in der Familie. Mag aber auch sein, dass es daran liegt, dass ich aus dem bodenständigen Münsterland komme .

Ich bin für mein Smartphone auf jeden Fall sehr dankbar es erleichtert mir mein Leben ungemein. Den Zeitgewinn, den ich aus der neuen Technologie gewinne ist mir ne Menge Geld wert .


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Daher suche ich halt immernoch nach der Antwort auf diese Frage. Weil solange mir die keiner beantworten kann, muss ich echt implizieren, dass die Leute schlichtweg von der Werbung dazu animiert werden. Sollte dies wirklich so sein, dann finde ich das dann doch recht arm.



Ich denke das kann nur jeder für sich selbst beantworten. Ich habe jedenfalls ein iPhone 4 und das ist mein erstes Smartphone, also auch mein erstes iPhone, und habe mir das gekauft weil mein 2-Jahresvertrag ausgelaufen ist und mein altes, aber sehr geliebtes (Aluhülle <3), Nokia langsam den Geist aufgegeben hat. Dazu war es dann das Günstigste, unter den damalig neusten Smartphones, (SURPRISE) mit meinen Vertragsbedingungen. Ein Smartphone wollte ich einfach weil ich gern mobil Internet wollte und weil mich die haptische Steuerung der Touchscreens einfach angemacht hat. Wär mein Vertrag etwas später ausgelaufen hätte ich sicher zum Galaxy S2 gegriffen aber das gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht.
Ein Applefanboy bin ich übrigens auch nicht, jedenfalls habe und hatte ich kein weiteres Appleprodukt und ob mein nächstes Handy ein iPhone wird steht in den Sternen. Allerdings hätte ich definitiv gern ein MacBook Pro zum arbeiten und für die Uni, sofern ich allerdings nicht im Lotto gewinne werde ich mir wohl auch keins kaufen.. 


/e und kommt mir nicht mit "du bist die Ausnahme", ich denke das durchaus viele Leute so denken, jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld.


----------



## Düstermond (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht so genau, was an einem iPhone bzw. generell an einem Smartphone so schlimm sein soll. Ich find die Dinger unheimlich praktisch (zB. im Bezug auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel und deren Routenplater).
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann ist, wieso sich manche Leute jedes Jahr das neuste Modell kaufen müssen.
Gut, es gibt Menschen, die verdienen soviel, dass es für sie ist, als würde ein "Normalo" ins Kino gehen.
Aber dennoch. - Ich sehe in meinem Umfeld Leute, die besorgen sich Zweit- oder Drittjobs bis spät in die Nacht, nur um jedes Jahr auch pünktlich zum Release das neuste Modell zu bekommen. Das empfinde ich persönlich als zu viel des Guten.
Ich hatte mir zum Release das iPhone 3GS gekauft. Warum? Weil der Sprung Handy --> Smartphone schon Welten sind: Praktisch sind es zwei verschiedene Gerätetypen. - Und bislang muss ich sagen, dass ich nie den Drang empfunden habe, ein neueres Modell zu kaufen. Das bietet mir einfach zu wenig neues für den astronomisch hohen Preis.


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gehts doch nur noch um den Apfel auf der Rückseite



Der Apfel auf der Rückseite bringt aber einiges mit.

1) Erstklassigen Support. Bei meinem alten iPhone 4 war der Standby-Button ein bisschen kaputt. iPhone wurde an der Tür vom UPS-Boten mitgenommen, ich musste es nicht einpacken. 2 Tage später war ein nagelneues iPhone aus Holland da. 

2) Gewissheit bei Software-Updates. Bei Android kann man sich ja leider nie sicher sein, wie lange das eigene Gerät vom Hersteller Updates bekommen wird.

3) Geprüfte Software, die perfekt auf die Hardware abgestimmt ist. Bei Android sind so viele Geräte zu unterstützen, dass eine Menge Programme gar nicht oder nur unschön auf dem eigenen Gerät laufen. Davon abgesehen scheinen gefühlte 80% der Android-Entwickler keinen blassen Schimmer von UI-Design zu haben. Was ich da schon gesehen habe... 

Das ist mir durchaus einen Aufpreis wert. Wem nicht, der hat ja Alternativen.


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> 2) Gewissheit bei Software-Updates. Bei Android kann man sich ja leider nie sicher sein, wie lange das eigene Gerät vom Hersteller Updates bekommen wird.
> 
> 3) Geprüfte Software, die perfekt auf die Hardware abgestimmt ist. Bei Android sind so viele Geräte zu unterstützen, dass eine Menge Programme gar nicht oder nur unschön auf dem eigenen Gerät laufen. Davon abgesehen scheinen gefühlte 80% der Android-Entwickler keinen blassen Schimmer von UI-Design zu haben. Was ich da schon gesehen habe...



Dir ist aber auch sicher bekannt, dass im Marketplace im Gegensatz zu Apple ganz ganz ganz viele Apps kostenlos sind.  


Und zum Thema Updates...habs letztens bei Winfuture gelesen...da wurde Icecream Sandwich vorgestellt und das lässt sich laut Google von allen Android Phones mit mind. 2.3 updaten...mit nem IPhone 2 kannste auch kein iOS5 mehr beziehen.


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dir ist aber auch sicher bekannt, dass im Marketplace im Gegensatz zu Apple ganz ganz ganz viele Apps kostenlos sind. [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; background-color: rgb(250, 251, 252); ">



Ist es mir. Aber lieber bezahle ich ein bisschen was habe dann eine ordentliche App, die auch richtig funktioniert als für lau etwas halbgares zu bekommen. Und mal im Ernst - die meisten Apps kosten unter 2 Euro. Das macht den Bock dann auch nicht mehr fett, wenn man ein paar Apps kauft und damit Entwickler unterstützt. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]mit nem IPhone 2 kannste auch kein iOS5 mehr beziehen. [/font]




Ja. Habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt. Das Gerät vom Jahr vor dem aktuellen (heute iPhone 4) bekommt das volle Update. Das Gerät davor (3GS) bekommt das, was mit der Hardware noch sinnvoll möglich ist. 3 Jahre alte Geräte bleiben beim alten OS. So einfach. Aber da weiß ich, worauf ich mich einlasse. Bei Android nicht. Und schön, wenn sich von 2.3. auf ICS updaten lässt. Aber trotzdem müssen das die Hersteller des Geräts erstmal für ihre Geräte anpassen (wollen). Und besonders Sony ist ja da immer sehr unmotiviert.


----------



## Haxxler (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde hier jetzt mal dicht machen. Um die Wartezeit geht es hier sowieso nicht mehr und außerdem haben wir einen eigenen Apple-Laberthread, der auch genutzt werden sollte. So bleibt einfach alles übersichtlicher


----------

